# Safe in Thailand?



## reggieb (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi,

I just got a job in Thailand, and I'm very excited to go. But I'm really concerned about how safe it is in Thailand right now with the coup going on. I really haven't been able to find any information about other expats thoughts on the coup and how safe it is over there right now. My recruiter wants me to leave in August this year. But is it safe right now, or should I wait?


----------

